# My 90p



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

Just thought I would share a photo of my last scape in my 90p.










It was taken down a couple months ago for a move. A new scape will be going into it hopefully this weekend or next week sometime. I will try to share a journal of its progress.

Tank Specs for those interested.

Tank Size: 90cmx45cmx45cm
Filtration/flow: Eheim Ultra G160 (2075) and ecotech MP10 on low constant; ADA vuppa-1 (I will be switching to the eheim skim 350 for the next scape)
Substrate: ADA amazonia
Lighitng: ATI Sunpower 4x39 dimmable fixture; On at 8 am powered to 100% at noon; runs at 100% until 4 pm; dims to 1% by 8 or 9 and Off at 10 pm. Dimming lets me run the light longer. IME under 20% is low light
Pressurized CO2: Greenleaf Aquariums Supreme Regulator to Aquariumplants.com cerges style reactor on outlet of filter. 
No heater; cooler water lessens metabolic demand of the plants.
Fert routine: DIY solutions dosed as EI daily

If anyone is interested in more details just ask. Plants, fish, etc.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice tank. Are you starting over fresh or using the old plants or what?


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you!

Starting over fresh, new aquasoil and plants.

I tried to sell off everything before the move. I didn't want to have to worry about getting some things set up immediately. Ironic thing is I ended up buying some of the same plants back. 

Hardscape is down and now waiting for all the plants to come in. With the heat everything has had to be shipped next day, but no info on if it has gone out yet. I hoped I would see it all by the weekend. 

I have a few rarer stems I plan to use as I got a good deal on a huge rare stem plant package that has been growing out in a temporary 20 gallon. Darn thing ran out of CO2 for a few days and I didn't notice right away, so wrestling with a few growth issues and some algae in there. Nothing that can't be cleared up. I will start the journal in this thread. I have a few shots of the hardscape process so far. The tank will be running the same equipment as before.


----------



## TEXAS (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice setup do you have any close up pictures? How is the growth with the t5 at i fixture?


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Since you have no heater how low does your temp drop?


----------



## niva (Jul 11, 2009)

Wonderful tank...do you have some more pictures ??? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## henryt (Oct 17, 2010)

that was a really nice setup. Like to see what you do next.


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

Time to maybe update this thread a little...

Here is the recent journey of the 90p after breaking down the scape I first posted and moving to a new home.

The first scape in the new home:






The second scape:






IAPLC entry photo:


----------



## mathman (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice! What crypt is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

C. wendtii "brown" I think. For some reason I think it could be a red variant...but cannot remember if that is actually true.


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful plants, so clean and lush!


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

ramskip said:


> Beautiful plants, so clean and lush!


Thank you!


----------



## BBogdan (Mar 1, 2015)

Very nice and clean scapes !
Please can you talk about your filtration ?! , like type of filter media you use.

And in the "ADA 90p 2 months" video at 0:57 there are a bunch of nice little fish , they seem to be part of Tetra family. Can you tell me their name ?!

Thanks.


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

BBogdan said:


> Very nice and clean scapes !
> Please can you talk about your filtration ?! , like type of filter media you use.
> 
> And in the "ADA 90p 2 months" video at 0:57 there are a bunch of nice little fish , they seem to be part of Tetra family. Can you tell me their name ?!
> ...


Thank you.

This tank uses an Eheim 2075. Filter media is biomedia with a small amount of mechanical filtration, coarse foam and filter wool.

The small red tetras are axelrodi reisei "ruby tetras"


----------

